# **New Product** Sonus Clay Bars.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We have added two new Clays to the online store.

Sonus Green Clay Bars









Im sure I dont need to do a description so I will just do pricing 

*1 Bar £6.95*
*2 Bars £6.25*
*3+ Bars £5.75*

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10053

We have also added

Sonus Grey Clay Bars









*1 Bar £6.50*
*2 Bars £6.00*
*3+ Bars £5.50*

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10057

Cheers,

Johnny


----------

